# Game thread, Hawks vs Bulls, Dec 16, 6 pm, WGN superstation



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> At the end of the Chicago Bulls' road trip last month, the team looked to be unraveling, falling six games under .500. After finishing an eight-game homestand, the Bulls think they've put that stretch behind them.
> 
> Chicago (13-10) returns to the road Saturday for the first time in more than two weeks as the Bulls face the slumping Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061216/CHIATL/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 10 (.545)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Atlanta Hawks </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 13 (.381)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Southeast</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.436</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.459</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>28.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lue, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Childress, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Pachulia, Z</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Smith, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stoudamire, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Claxton, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ivey, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Freije, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bozeman, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Batista, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Mike Woodson</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

very easy win..

14-10 record isn't lookin to bad


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Joe Johnson's really lighting it up this season.

Of course, it's not like there's anyone else on the Hawks to score.

Josh Smith is getting 8 boards a game? Damn.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

We win whether Johnson plays or not. Curious to see how Marvin Williams looks out there tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Easy win? This is not the hawks team of old. They are young and much better than last year.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Will Ben Wallace have another 20+ rebound night?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Since, I'm going to the Falcons game tonite (rite across the street from where the Hawks play), I'm just thrilled nobody goes to Hawks games anymore. Or it could be a real traffic problem.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Should be an easy win tonight.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Easy win? This is not the hawks team of old. They are young and much better than last year.


like i said,

easy win


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Sloth? Your back from suspension?? Thats got to be trouble for these boards right?? 

This won't be an easy win, or atleast as easy as people make out it to be. Hawks have played the bulls hard the last few times, because they are both physical teams. They both grind it out and play tough gritty basketball. It should be a sloppy hard fought match..

Bulls do win, i also expect Big Ben to board big again, and for Ben Gordon to produce a 20 point plus night.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Sloth? Your back from suspension?? Thats got to be trouble for these boards right??
> 
> This won't be an easy win, or atleast as easy as people make out it to be. Hawks have played the bulls hard the last few times, because they are both physical teams. They both grind it out and play tough gritty basketball. It should be a sloppy hard fought match..
> 
> Bulls do win, i also expect Big Ben to board big again, and for Ben Gordon to produce a 20 point plus night.


I am looking forward to seeing the match up between the Hawks' Marvin Williams and Josh Smith against Noc and Luol. That should be fun to watch.

I wonder if Johnson will be a problem for the short trio of bulls guards and we see more minutes from Thabo tonite. 

I feel bad for Zaza tonite though, he can't be looking forward to facing a white hot and very active Wallace.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ben wallace will have atleast 15+ rebounds!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

griffin starts at guard


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> griffin starts at guard


Duh injured..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ahhh barrett might play


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Duhon not starting?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Duh injured..


yeah.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Skiles said it - if he can't go, he must be hurt. I was hoping to see 3 former Dukies (teammates) on the floor at the same time.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Is this the first time the bulls are wearing the alternate black jerseys??


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Black jerseys, I like the slightly new design.
Better then those WNBA black jerseys with the broad shoulders from the last few years.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

M williams for two 4-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith for 2 and was fouled noc for the foul


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great thanks to over puts it on SopCast (Ch 6116)

I can only watch a few min, as I gotta study for finals. First time we are wearing black jerseys? I like this one compared to the other ones post-dynasty.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith ft is good 7-0


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

7-0 Hawks...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich for 3 

their center for two 9-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice move by deng


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Duhon adds so much to this team. When he's not on the court at the beginning of the games the ball movement of the Bull looks like crap.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

willaims missed and smith with the put back

Wallace is fouled by 

ft no good second is good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pachulia for 2 and is fouled

hinrich for the foul

ft is good 14-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich for 2


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

lol, now we are back to 02-03 style and can't win on the road. OK I'm probably being a bit too dramatic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

easy basket for smith 16-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich for two


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> yeah.


****. Duhon may not be injured -- he may be traded.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng might have ben fouled

Wow williams for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ for 3! 21-12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich for 3. thats 10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich to the basket and is fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk ft is good 21-16
second good 21-17


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> ****. Duhon may not be injured -- he may be traded.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk single handedly keeping us in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ layup


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

hawks aren't as bad as their record shows

we better not lose this one. i am not liking how this is going down and how double J has gotten off to a fast, fast start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

little ben for 3


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great offensive rebound by TT!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> hawks aren't as bad as their record shows
> 
> we better not lose this one. i am not liking how this is going down and how double J has gotten off to a fast, fast start.


i know!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce needs to get more creative offensively. He's become a spot up 3pt shooter lately.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> lol, now we are back to 02-03 style and can't win on the road. OK I'm probably being a bit too dramatic


Or beat hardly anyone in the West.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon, hinrich, noc, allen, tt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

allen with the lay up


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Say what you want about Tyrus Thomas, but the guy knows how to draw fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ fouls noc..Wright?

noc ft good 25-23
second ft good 25-24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ivey misses first ft
second is good 26-24


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon was clearly fouled there but I guess the refs didn't wanna blow the while 60 feet away from the basket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

26-24 after 1. Hawks lead

bulls 44%
Hawks 48% 

Kirk 12
Noc 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen fouls wright


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ft by wright good
second is good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

staudomire for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk for 3!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No hesitation in Captain Kirk tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith fouls allen


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

allen ft is no good
second...good. 30-28 hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon no good, allen with the put back tied 30

M williams travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon for 2


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

With the way Hinrich is playing, if the Bulls force a couple more turnovers the will have a nice lead going into halftime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

m williams with the put back


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I've really grown to hate Packer Boy, " A great night for sports in Atlanta" meanwhile there are 3 fans in attendence at The Phillips Arena tonite.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace is fouled by S williams

Ft is good
missed the second


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow ! Nice shot by Big ben


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> I've really grown to hate Packer Boy, " A great night for sports in Atlanta" meanwhile there are 3 fans in attendence at The Phillips Arena tonite.


Hey! I could take that personally.

Wayne's a great radio football guy. I'm pretty sure he still lives in Northern Illinois.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

s williams ft is good
second ft good

barrett in game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Barrett sighting!

Our rebounding stinks tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

barrett has to the ball stolen then is called the foul

JJ for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice move by Noc! 37-37


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

staudamire for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

barrett with a layup!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Smart layup by Barrett!


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

We're lucky they're missing their shots....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2! 41-39 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for 2 43-41


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jj for 2


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

narek said:


> Hey! I could take that personally.
> 
> Wayne's a great radio football guy. I'm pretty sure he still lives in Northern Illinois.


He shouldn't quit his day job. I used to like Wayne when he did the Bears broadcast but he brings nothing to the game of basketball except for his slimest of margin phrase, he just doesn't seem to do the work leading up to the broadcasts on WGN.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ is fouled on another play

ft good 44-43 hawks
second ft good 45-43


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Barrett sighting!
> 
> Our rebounding stinks tonight.


If Sefolosha doesn't come in soon I'm going to start wondering if he isn't also shipped.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2. 45-45


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

their center scores, smith steals and scores


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Can the real Andre Barrett; please sit down; please sit down; please sit down.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Get Barret off the court already. All his passes has been or had a chance to get deflected...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's good to know that Barrett is a waste of a roster space.

Hawks announcers: "Barrett is a turnover machine!"

Bulls seem a little out of sync. Deng struggling with his offense.

Adrian Griffin on the floor drives me nuts. He's got to be the most overrated player in the NBA. He'd better be livin up to his "guiding light" in the lockerroom status.

And yet, with all of the struggles, Bulls only down by 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

offensive foul on kirk??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

layup by their center


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> If Sefolosha doesn't come in soon I'm going to start wondering if he isn't also shipped.


Still no Sefolosha .


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dumb basketball from our guys tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, Is Hinrich a fouling machine or just the victim of bad officiating?

He constantly is in foul trouble every game.

We need Hinrich on the floor.

very frustrating.

This is a game that not having Duhon may be a major problem.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng is fouled by smith

ft good

second no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ivey good! 53-46


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the jay! 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ivey fouls Gordon

ft no good
second ft good 55-49


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon benefits from a very ticky tack call. I would've been pissed had it happened to us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

staudomire fouls gordon

ft good 55-50
second good 55-51


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Who's getting the Chicago feed? What's the story on Sefolosha and Duhon? Have they mentioned anything about a trade?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Chicago Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Thabo Sefolosha
6-5 from Switzerland (Foreign)
No games yet played in 2005/06

P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes

Mike Sweetney
6-8 PF from Georgetown
8.1 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.6 minutes
Incoming

Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
20.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 39.1 minutes
Change in team outlook: +3.3 ppg, -3.7 rpg, and +2.5 apg.

Memphis Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
20.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 39.1 minutes
Incoming

Thabo Sefolosha
6-5 from Switzerland (Foreign)
No games yet played in 2005/06

P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes

Mike Sweetney
6-8 PF from Georgetown
8.1 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 0.9 apg in 18.6 minutes
Change in team outlook: -3.3 ppg, +3.7 rpg, and -2.5 apg.


Successful Scenario
Due to Chicago and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Who's getting the Chicago feed? What's the story on Sefolosha and Duhon? Have they mentioned anything about a trade?


Duhon is injured. Not everyone that is injured is getting traded...

Plus, even if he were to get traded, your arn't going to get any rumour mill stories from a bulls broadcast.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Chicago Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Thabo Sefolosha
> ...




Ummm, that would be a dream and a half. Still doesn't explain why Duhon isn't playing tonight.

Any update from anyone?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Have they explained the injury? How about shots of the bench with Thabo in a suit?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Ummm, that would be a dream and a half. Still doesn't explain why Duhon isn't playing tonight.
> 
> Any update from anyone?



Chicago Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes

Chris Duhon
6-1 PG from Duke
8.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 5.0 apg in 29.1 minutes

Thabo Sefolosha
6-5 from Switzerland (Foreign)
No games yet played in 2005/06
Incoming

Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
20.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 39.1 minutes
Change in team outlook: +2.7 ppg, -1.4 rpg, and -1.6 apg.

Memphis Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
20.4 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 39.1 minutes
Incoming

P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes

Chris Duhon
6-1 PG from Duke
8.7 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 5.0 apg in 29.1 minutes

Thabo Sefolosha
6-5 from Switzerland (Foreign)
No games yet played in 2005/06
Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, +1.4 rpg, and +1.6 apg.


Successful Scenario
Due to Chicago and Memphis being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and Memphis had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
_______________________________

Sorry. You'd have to add the pick of course.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Have they explained the injury? How about shots of the bench with Thabo in a suit?


Your reaching for a trade.

Duhon is injured after last nights game. Thabo is just not being played, his suited up and ready to go if need be. You know Skiles, his eratic with his lineup. His Been playing Hinrich, Gordon and Griffin in the back court so far.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Your reaching for a trade.
> 
> Duhon is injured after last nights game. Thabo is just not being played, his suited up and ready to go if need be. You know Skiles, his eratic with his lineup. His Been playing Hinrich, Gordon and Griffin in the back court so far.


Seriously. What did Duhon do? Slip on his way to the parking lot between yesterday and today? It's possible; but it's not just silly for me to be looking at this being a potential trade right now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon bruised his thigh diving into the stands last night. Skiles talked about it on the pre-game. Not a serious injury though, from the sounds of it


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Duhon's injury seems legit.

They showed footage of Duhon diving into the stands last night against Milwaukee. It was pretty brutal. He bruised his quad but was able to play through it. Skiles said in the pre-game that Duhon couldn't go tonight, so the injury has to be pretty bad for Duhon to sit. 

Every pass Barrett threw tonight was either intercepted or deflected and almost stolen. Gordon kept getting the ball poked away whenever he would bring it up. Please no more Barrett during the second half. Get Thabo some minutes please.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

That's good news! I mean, bad news, but also good news.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Your reaching for a trade.
> 
> Duhon is injured after last nights game. Thabo is just not being played, his suited up and ready to go if need be. You know Skiles, his eratic with his lineup. His Been playing Hinrich, Gordon and Griffin in the back court so far.


Bummer. Thabo cleans up really nicely in a suit -- at least he did on Draft Day. Actually all the Bulls clean up nicely ... even Mr. No-Style-Whatsoever-Hinrich.

I don't know if I dig that trade idea ... have to think about it.

I've only watched bits and pieces of this game (yay I'm actually home for once) ... I knew these Atlanta Hawks aren't exactly the doormats they used to be, but this is a back to back after a hard fought game vs. the Bucks last night, and while its no excuse me thinks the Bulls are a little out of sorts just from that.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

SST, you are relentless with that Gasol trade---it would be awesome if that was thrown down..in any event, did you know that your title refers to a Duke Ellington album..?

Red Kerr just explained that Duhon had a quad/thigh injury from when he dived into the stands, and the injury tightened up overnight.. Skiles: If Duhon can't go, you know it must be bad..hopefully, not that bad..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for 3! 56-55 bulls


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Gasol is playing tonight, FYI.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc takes the charge off of m williams


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the jerseys


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

m williams fouls Wallace

ft no good
second no good

noc rebounds and is blocked by M williams


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pachulia off rebound and is fouled by AG

ft is no good 
second ft good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kirk blocks Claxton!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

56-56 tie


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is Griffin really the best player we can have on the floor right now? . The guy sucks.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> ..in any event, did you know that your title refers to a Duke Ellington album..?


Shakespeare via Ellington.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc is fouled on a fb Claxton 

ft good
second ft good 58-56


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith for 3 59-58 hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls ball on off foul


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 Noce classics tonight . Nobody does it better.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This is the second game in a row in which the Bulls are not cleaning up on the defensive glass.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

claxton fouls noc

ft no good 60-59 bulls
second is good 61-59


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

claxton for 2 tied game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ for 2.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon continues to struggle w/ his jumper :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen is fouled by M williams


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT air ball


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

In other news, looks like the great J.R. Smith is getting less of a run in the last few games.

Two games ago: 20 minutes
One game ago: 27 minutes
Tonight: 8 minutes in first game

He is guarding Marbury tonight alot as the Knicks are using him at SG with Robinson / Crawford playing point. Marbury is 9-12 FG in the first half. I notice Denver is now giving Diawara more minutes because of his superior defense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben should know better than passing the ball to Tyrus 20 feet away from the basket.

Our O's gone cooold.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

s williams fouls kirk

ft good 63-62
second good tied


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

s williams fouls ben G

ft good
second ft good 65-63 bulls


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

this game is gonna come down to free throws. bulls make 'em - they should win...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pachulia is fouled


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ft good 65-64 
second good tied 65


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> In other news, looks like the great J.R. Smith is getting less of a run in the last few games.
> 
> Two games ago: 20 minutes
> One game ago: 27 minutes
> ...


I'm confused... you aren't watching the Bulls game?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

allen for 2 and the foul 

ft good tied 68


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith air ball


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow kirk for 2 and the foul S williams

ft is good 71-68

Stoudomire for three 71-71


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ for 2. 73-72 hawks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon for 3


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I really want to shoot the Hawks arena announcer, whenever a hawks player shoots a 3 point shot.

His so f*cking annoying!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith fouled by TT 3 fts

ft no good 75-73 bulls
second no good
third no good!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

77-73 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 47 
Hawks 43

hinrich 23
noc 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh 75-73..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wright with the put back tied 75


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ivey for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon bricks


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, I never would have thought Joe Johnson would become a 28ppg scorer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

smith steals.. two and the foul

79-75 ft no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

m williams for three 81-75...hawks


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

8-0 run for the hawks... so far I'm not all that encouraged that our winning ways will extend to good teams and on the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I knew, 
I knew this would not be an easy win


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

This is the type of game that makes me appreciate what Duhon does for the team. He's so much better than Kirk/Ben at running the offense. He also shoots lights out at Phillips Arena. Didn't he hit 8 or 9 three's on the road against them in the past?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

m williams another 3


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hawks are red hot.
Bulls have played an absolutely horrific 4th so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc fouls m willaims on the fd

ft good 85-75 hawks
second ft no


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wright for 2. 87-75


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich is really a stupid player sometimes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

claxton carries the ball


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This one's on Gordon's pathetic offensive play.

GOD, why can't this team beat anyone who can play and anyone on the road? :sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

deng for 2...15 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

m williams another 3..21

90-79

gordon for 3! 16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90-82 5:57


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Mister Clutch was 5 for 5 in first half, now is only 1-6.

Have the Bulls ever won a second game of back to back even going to pre-season?

I think the two games they lost in preseason were 2nd games.

This regular season, i don't think they have won a 2nd game yet, and it looks like Bulls have run out of gas. So much for the Skiles "conditioning".


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

There's still time left. STOP jacking up ridiculous 3s.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng can be so soft...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Deng gets owned by Lorenzen Wright at the basket. Next trip he turns it over on the travel. Ugh. Gordon continues to throw up bricks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5 pt game


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Wallace wide open under the basket, could have just turned around and layed it in, instead waits for the defender to come guard him, then shoots up a fadeaway jumper. Wow.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben Gordon dumps the ball into a clearly surprised Ben Wallace, who hesitates, looks to pass, and then ends up launching up jumper. Ick.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk owns Speedy Claxton though, 3 point game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24 aeconds.. on the hawks

hinrich for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon for 2!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Worst call against us this year. Refs should be shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

93-91 hawks


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Claxton splits. 

Our ball w/ 43 secs left. Down 2.

C'mon BEN!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Worst call against us this year. Refs should be shot.


Agreed! bad call


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Come on bulls...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Horrible call by the refs! Claxton should have been called for either a travel or the offensive foul. He was way out of control. Of course he gets a foul called on Gordon instead.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Crap, he should have finished that off....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace is fouled... smith


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ft is good!!! 
second ft good!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon is apparently paid by the tear drop shot.

Apparently he's not paid to set his feet.


Big Ben with the clutch free throws to tie it!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Clutch!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wallace hits them both, tie game.

How many times can those two say "schneid" tonight?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow Ben...wow!!


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Ben wallace with the clutch free throws!??!?!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Ben Wallace... sinks two clutch free throws? Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

williams no good, deng rebounds, to!!!


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

From a 45% FT shooter that is pretty lucky for the bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, this better be a clear out for Gordon. He's been HOT this qtr.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Gordon with a runner perhaps? Whatever we do, we can't leave enough time on the clock. Either win or go to OT, please.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

19 seconds..
gordon no good..ot


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

This really sucks without visuals. I'm watching via ESPN NBA scoreboard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UGH.

Skiles has always been an idiot when it comes to drawing good last second plays for Gordon.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Oh well, OT here we come.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Man, we should have given the ball to Gordon with more time on the clock. At least there was no time left over for the Hawks to call a timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for 2...21


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ throws the ball away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our D the final 5 minutes of 4th qtr and now in OT has been championship level.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

claxton for two, wallace fouls

ft is good 96-85


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell was Wallace doing on that drive by Speedy?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

claxton fouls..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh...98-95...hawks..


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Numbers might not show it, but Zaza is owning us this game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Not a good start to OT.

Down 5, 2:40 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still can't get over the play Skiles drew at the end of regulation.

This game is done. We're choking in OT.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Noc misses a FT, god damnit we need every point we can get.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben has 7 rebounds. He's hogging them from Ben. 

This game ain't over, but the bulls better get some stops.

Za Za scores, but Deng answers!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Clutch forces the TO, then hits a 3 to bring the bulls to within 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big 3 by Gordon.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

13.4 bulls up by 1


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Clutch FTs by Nocioni. Lots of time left though for the Hawks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> 13.4 bulls up by 1


We left them way too much time on the clock.

You have to think that with the time to draw up a play in the huddle, the team's chances of scoring are much higher.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This game has ended up being quite entertaining to watch...

Hawks and Bulls games are always tough and grinded out, not pretty to watch. But exciting to watch..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

the bulls steal it!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls pull it out, that was an ugly one to watch for the most part, but we'll take anything we can get.
Way to hang in there, I don't know how many times I thought they were out of this one.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow. what a game. Free throws. Wallace to ice it in regulation. Noce with a couple of clutch FT's and Hinrich hitting 1 of 2 at the end. Picked up a game on the Cavs too. We'll have to see how the Pistons do against the Nets...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Yesss!! Did you see all those Bulls fans jumping for joy when Kirk grabbed that rebound? Haha Bulls fans making some noise in the near empty arena. Love it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A win is a win


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I consider it a good win!


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> A win is a win



True enough but here are some comments:

1. Having Gordon try a 3 pointer to win the game in regulation is crazy. He should have Kirk, Ben G., Noc or Deng drive the lane so they could at least get a chance for a whistle if they don't make the shot.

2. Skiles should fine Wallace $1000 for every time he tries that fade away jumper.

3. IMO, the Hawks have better young talent than the Bulls. If they get another good player in the lottery next June watch out.

4. My grandma has a better jump shot than Tyrus.

5. This game shows how valuable Duhon is to the team even though he isn't a star. I think my Grandma (see above)has better lateral movement than Adrian Griffin (although he did make a couple of nice plays tonight).


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

charlietyra said:


> True enough but here are some comments:
> 
> 1. Having Gordon try a 3 pointer to win the game in regulation is crazy. He should have Kirk, Ben G., Noc or Deng drive the lane so they could at least get a chance for a whistle if they don't make the shot.
> 
> ...



Oh, I forgot to add that Johnny (Red) Kerr is actually stealing money as a "color" man. It never ceases to amaze me how everything he says is the obvious. For example: "The Bulls shot 43% (or whatever) in the first half." A simple graphic could tell us that. He adds absolutely nothing to the broadcast.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

charlietyra said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that Johnny (Red) Kerr is actually stealing money as a "color" man. It never ceases to amaze me how everything he says is the obvious. For example: "The Bulls shot 43% (or whatever) in the first half." A simple graphic could tell us that. He adds absolutely nothing to the broadcast.


Despite that, you still love everything he says and every second he calls the game. Red Kerr is one of the best parts of a broadcast.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Despite that, you still love everything he says and every second he calls the game. Red Kerr is one of the best parts of a broadcast.


Yes, and Jessica Simpson is a great actress.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

charlietyra said:


> 1. Having Gordon try a 3 pointer to win the game in regulation is crazy.


It wasn't a 3 it was about a 17 footer, a shot Gordon takes all the time in the offense.



charlietyra said:


> 2. Skiles should fine Wallace $1000 for every time he tries that fade away jumper.


And should Skiles give him $1000 for everytime he makes it? He's made that shot quite frequently so far this season.



charlietyra said:


> 4. My grandma has a better jump shot than Tyrus.
> 
> 5. This game shows how valuable Duhon is to the team even though he isn't a star. I think my Grandma (see above)has better lateral movement than Adrian Griffin (although he did make a couple of nice plays tonight).


Your grandma sounds like a hell of a basketball player. If Tyrus took more shots, you would see he isn't as bad of a shooter as you think he is. He shot well during pre-season and summer league, but hasn't taken many shots during the regular season. I think it's more of a factor with him not being comfortable shooting yet.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Some random thoughts:

1) This game epitomizes the good/bad that Hinrich offers this team (more good than bad of course). Gives us a nice lift offensively early, solid defense against the bigger Joe Johnson late. Defense on that last possession was textbook! However he did suffer a few possessions of (unnecessary) overdribbling. This team is at its best when we initiate the offense early, work the corners, have our forwards cutting through the lane, and taking advantage of some mismatches in the high post. In other words, we can do a lot better than Kirk dribbling for 15 seconds and running a pick-and-roll with Wallace. I thought Kirk's best play tonight offensively was when he slid over to the 2 and let Gordon bring the ball up and initiate the offense.

2) Building on #1, this is why we missed Neifi Duhon tonight. Du just has a solid understanding of this offense, proper spacing, passing lanes, etc. This being said, Gordon has been improving at the one lately and hopefully will continue to do so. This could/should result is less minutes for Du in the future. 

3) Marvin Williams looks great out there. Antawn Jamison with better springs. However, you gotta think that ATL would be further along if they had taken CP or Deron 2 years ago. CP/JJ would have been a helluva backcourt.

4) As I've said in another thread, Wallace ties a career high in assists. More importantly, just looks more comfortable out there. Hitting a couple of clutch free throws late didn't hurt either. Performed a flawless jumping body-bash celebration with Deng after the game, though Deng did look a little fearful going up.

5) Nocioni is just a winner, plain and simple. If memory serves correct, he stopped the bleeding twice during this game. Once during the ATL 4th quarter run and again in OT. Its like Noch just awakens the team from slumber or something and always keeps the motor running. What's pretty exciting is that he's becoming an even more efficient player offensively, currently sitting at 47.5% FG and >40 from the arch.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Your grandma sounds like a hell of a basketball player.


It might be Larry Johnson, GrandmaMa


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The thing that was REALLY REALLY stupid about the game was giving Big Ben the ball on O so much to start the game. He thinks he's Olujawan or something, taking it to the hole...absolutely pathetic. I was getting sick watching him do that, and yet they kept giving him back the ball. No wonder we were getting our butts kicked badly early on. Good think Kirk kept us in it. Wallace did make up for it with hitting a couple key free throws at the end though. 

As far as the Hawks' young talent, I think they're going to be VERY good in a very short time. They're my 2nd favorite team, always have been (from the Dominique/Spud days), and when you get young wing players like Josh Smith and Marvin Williams, to go along with a guard like Joe Johnson (3rd leading scorer in the NBA), and they're all under 25...that's something to build on. If they could land Oden or a star big in the draft, they'd be awesome at the 2-5 and still really young. This is the first full game I've seen of theirs this year, and I came away really impressed.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> The thing that was REALLY REALLY stupid about the game was giving Big Ben the ball on O so much to start the game. He thinks he's Olujawan or something, taking it to the hole...absolutely pathetic. I was getting sick watching him do that, and yet they kept giving him back the ball. No wonder we were getting our butts kicked badly early on. Good think Kirk kept us in it. Wallace did make up for it with hitting a couple key free throws at the end though.


Ya never know, Wallace still could develop some offensive skills....let him get some shots


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

good road win for the bullz


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------

